# What works for me 100%. Hope this info helps.



## IBSMAN (Oct 10, 2004)

Strangely enough, my wife has IBS-C and I have IBS-D. We both think we would rather have the other's condition. She took part in the Zelnorm study and it seems to be helping her. Anyway, IBS-D keeps me from wanting to go anywhere and do anything, especially after eating. I have lived with this for more years than I care to think about. I am always making my family late for things as I am in the restroom right up to the last second before leaving the house. What a pain! As most of you have probably done, we are always trying to figure out some connection between what we eat, etc. etc. Here is what I found, by accident, that works for me.......I had a headache one day and did not have anything to take for it but aspirin. I usually do not like taking anything at all for anything, and was especially worried about aspirin because I thought it might upset my stomach. Just the opposite happened. I am not even sure why I picked up on this except that the aspirin also did a good job on my headache compared to anything else so I took it again the following week when I had another headache. Anyway, I know now that if I want to stop IBS-D in it's track (for me), then I take one 325mg "buffered" aspirin in the morning before eating anything else and it works like a charm all day. I have tried taking one 80mg tablet but it did not work, I then kept adding another 80mg until I got back up to the 325mg. The single 325mg tablet was the only thing that worked. I have gone from 8 to 12 trips to the bathroom a day, down to 1 or 2. I have told my doctor about this. The issue is, I am not sure if it is good for me to take an aspirin every day. I had been taken it for about 1 and a half years, every day. I am sure there are plus and minuses, and my doctor had suggested that I try to go back to one 80mg a day, but have now decided to take it only when I have to get through an event. So if I am going out to a dinner party or if I know I have a long business meeting, or have to sit and watch my kids play sports where there is no restroom, then I will take an aspirin in the morning. This may only work for me, and I am certainly not telling anyone to try it soley on my experience. Ask your doctor what he thinks about it, if you think it might help. When I was taking it daily, I did notice that I tended to bruise easily.I feel like I have control of my life now, and it's cheap. Besides, I worry too much about taking anything unless I absolutely have to. Good luck to you all! I hope you find what works for you.


----------

